# Traumstaub



## Siedlerfee (28. April 2008)

Hallo ihr Lieben Schneider und Schneiderinen
könnt ihr mir sagen woher ich Traumstaub bekommen kann?


viele Grüße 
Akire


----------



## Tirkari (29. April 2008)

Ver- bzw Entzauberer deines Vertrauens fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Entweder hat er was oder er kann dir aus von dir hergestellten Sachen welchen entzaubern.
(oder Auktionshaus, da gibts meist auch welchen)


----------



## Divinavene (29. April 2008)

Tirkari schrieb:


> Ver- bzw Entzauberer deines Vertrauens fragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.



Wobei ich den Weg des Entzauberns bevorzugen würde. Im AH sind die Mats teilweise etwas teuer. Solltest du auf dem Server Gilneas sein, kannst du mich ja mal ansprechen. Ich habe noch einiges in Petto. Wir werden uns sicher ziemlich schnell einig. ^^

Ansonsten könntest du mal in deiner Gilde (sofern du in einer bist) nachfragen. Vllt hat ja jemand noch etwas für dich an Traumstaub übrig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siedlerfee (1. Mai 2008)

Vielen Danke ihr Lieben,
ich werde es mit verzaubern versuch!

*mal schau ob meine Hexe das schon kann


----------

